# Needle Valve



## Yoshi3k (Nov 1, 2012)

I got a new CO2 set up and I am looking for fabco needle valves or something reasonable in price. I got a Parker on eBay years ago for a steal of a good deal. Would anyone know where to get one locally?


----------

